# Eclipse oder Netbeans, automatisch Kommentar zufuegen



## MiMij (30. Okt 2007)

Hi,

also ich hatte mal gesehen wie jemand unter nem Menupunkt sich automatisch den Kommentar hat erzeugen lassen bei Java. Das Tool hatte angezeigt wo noch keine Kommentare vorhanden sind, und man musste nur noch zu die jeweiligen Parameter beischreiben wofuer die sind/ was die machen, und der hat das dann in schoenes Java-Doc in den Code geschrieben.
Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das in Netbeans war oder mit Eclipse. Geht sowas denn in Eclipse ohne Zusatzplugin? Habe bisher nur das gefunden, wo man die Methode auswaehlen muss und dann alt+shift + j (source -> addComment) drueckt und der nen vorgefertigen Kommentar dort hinsetzt.

Thx 4 help


----------



## Stevie (30. Okt 2007)

Das geht in Eclipse mit Deiner Kombination. Unter deinen Workspace-Einstellungen kannst Du dann sogar die Templates noch anpassen (um z.B. Deinen Namen in jede neue Klasse zu schreiben). 

Um aber nicht immer diese Tastenkombi drücken zu müssen, gibt es in vielen Eclipse-Assistenten (neue Klasse, Getter/Setter anlegen usw.) ein Häkchen für "Kommentare anlegen". Wenn Du das verwendest musst Du weitaus weniger nachträglich machen.


----------



## MiMij (30. Okt 2007)

Ja mein Problem ist, das ich erst im Nachhinhein dran gedacht hab, das anzumachen. Wenn ich jetzt ne neue Methode erstelle kommt das schon automatisch dazu. Aber ich such halt diesen Assistenten womit man das auch nachtraeglich ncoh schnell machen kann. 
Das das mit der Kombination geht die ich schrieb, weiss ich ja. Nur es is muehsam durch alle klassen zu gehn und alles rauszusuchen und dort dann jedes ma zu sagen javadoc zufuegen. ^^


----------



## Marcel Gascoyne (31. Okt 2007)

Unter NetBeans kannt Du dazu die Funktion "Auto Comment..." im Menü Tools verwenden. Es werden Dir dort alle Methoden ohne JavaDoc angezeigt und Du kannst dann die Kommentare hinzufügen.

Gruß,
Marcel


----------



## MiMij (1. Nov 2007)

Hmpf, sh** also wars doch NetBeans. 
Danke trotzdem.


----------

